# Gentoo og wlan

## hjertnes

Noen som har erfaring med å sette opp Wlan på Linux Gentoo?

jeg har D-Link DWL 502+ nettverks kort.

Hadde vært greit med en Live Distro med støtte for wlan også.

----------

## DeNaDa

Hej.

Om du hör av dig till D-Links suport så får du chip nr av dem.

Det blir lite enklare om man vet vad det är för chip på kortet.

Det kan gå att få fram Chippet med en lspci oxå.

----------

## hjertnes

jeg tror det skal være et chip fra texas instruments som heter acx100/acx111

----------

## DeNaDa

okay.

Jag ska ta en titt... se vad jag hittar....

----------

## tome

När kortet är igång testa netgo som är ett bra program som hanterar nätvärk. det mesta går att fixa.

http://netgo.hjolug.org/  :Wink: 

----------

## DeNaDa

tjenare.

Jag har kört in ndiswrapper och den senaste windows drivisen det ser ut att fungera på mitt DWL-610 i alla fall...

Ska test köra lite hårdare något senare i kväll... eller i morgon kväll lite beroende på när barnen vill vara snälla och rara   :Rolling Eyes: 

Men det löste många problem för min del i alla fall....

Edit

----------------------------------------------------------

Jo det ser ut att fungera utan problem, Jag kommer åt nätet hemma och det på jobbet utan problem. Så ndiswrapper fungerade för mig i alla fall.

----------------------------------------------------------

----------

## hjertnes

ja, skal teste en ACX100 driver som jeg fant på sourceforge. Skal teste det proget.. Skal legge inn windows driver hvis acx100driveren til sourceforge.net...

----------

## MdaG

Hmm, vad för program kör ni för att få era wlan-kort att fungera?

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

 

Jag har funderat lite nu på hur jag ska få mitt (ovan) att fungera.

----------

## DeNaDa

Jag kör med Ndiswrapper...

Det funkar klockrent på min slappy med D-Link DWL-610 i alla fall...

----------

## MdaG

OK, ska prova med ndiswrapper när jag har tillgång till ett wlan. Blir nog först i januari skulle jag tro.

----------

## hjertnes

Du har flere muligheter, 1. du kan bruk windows driver med det ndiswrapper tingen, eller du kan du kan bruke feks acx100 driver eller en annen driver som passer til ditt chipset og få lagt det inn i kernel og confige den på ny..

jeg er ikke så veldig glad i wlan... mye extra arbeid... men de andre i famen liker ikke kabler så....

----------

## shredder

Ni som har ACX100/ACX111 kort borde kolla in den här guiden som jag hittade när googlade efter hjälp att lösa mitt eget wlan problem.

För att kolla om ni har ACX100/ACX111 kör:

#lspci -n

och kolla efter:

104c:8400 (ACX100)

104c:8401 (ACX100)

104c:9066 (ACX111)

Ni som har ACX100 kort eller ett ACX111(Utan behov av WEP) kan kolla in den här drivisen:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/acx100/

Det var den jag hittade när jag gjorde min egna lilla research och även den som nämns i guiden jag länkar till i början av denna post.

Ni som har ACX111 och vill använda WEP ni har samma problem som mig  :Smile: 

För er kan det också vara värt att kolla in här tråden där jag har skrivit om mitt problem.

----------

